# Zoo visit (pic heavy)



## goooner (Nov 3, 2017)

I've not been posting much due to work commitments. Was at the Zoo in Munich this week and took a few shots. As always, C&C more than welcome.

#1 Siberian tiger (my favourite, no zoo background)




#2 African lion




#3 Drill female




#4 Drill male and young one (having his butt picked)




#5 Young Agile Wallaby




#6 Young polar bear having some Halloween pumpkin-wtf?




#7 Not really her cup of tea-lol




#9 Mother polar bear


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 3, 2017)

These are wonderful! I keep saying I have to get back down to the Philly Zoo and you're reminding me of that!


----------



## goooner (Nov 3, 2017)

Thank you sir.


----------



## BrentC (Nov 3, 2017)

Very nice set!  Did you get anymore shots of the baby drill?


----------



## goooner (Nov 3, 2017)

Thank you, I might have. That was about the only 2 seconds he sat still-lol They have lots of energy at that age.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Nov 3, 2017)

nice set, that tiger shot is lovely and my fav of the set!


----------



## goooner (Nov 3, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Very nice set!  Did you get anymore shots of the baby drill?



Here you go 

#10 Baby drill


----------



## goooner (Nov 3, 2017)

birdbonkers84 said:


> nice set, that tiger shot is lovely and my fav of the set!


Thank you.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 3, 2017)

Great set.


----------



## goooner (Nov 3, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 3, 2017)

Nice set.


----------



## goooner (Nov 3, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Peeb (Nov 3, 2017)

Love it! Yep, #1 is definitely a wall-hanger.


----------



## goooner (Nov 3, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## BrentC (Nov 3, 2017)

goooner said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice set!  Did you get anymore shots of the baby drill?
> ...



Aww, cute little guy.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Nov 3, 2017)

Great set


----------



## goooner (Nov 4, 2017)

Thank you Jnr.


----------



## enezdez (Nov 4, 2017)

Love them all beautiful set!!!


----------



## goooner (Nov 4, 2017)

thank you


----------



## baturn (Nov 4, 2017)

Very nice set!


----------



## goooner (Nov 4, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## snowbear (Nov 4, 2017)

Nice set.  I really like #5, and of course the last three.
That kid (6 & 7) needs a bath.


----------



## goooner (Nov 4, 2017)

Thank you, he took a bath later, while looking for food in a big plastic ball with holes. Got really frustrated too-was great to watch.


----------



## HavToNo (Nov 4, 2017)

Great series.


----------



## goooner (Nov 5, 2017)

Thank you


----------

